# Snakes still on the move BE CAREFUL this one was too close for comfort



## cuppedncommitted (Nov 10, 2015)

Just short of 4' 11" with twelve rattles


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 10, 2015)

been a goodun next year


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 10, 2015)

nice one


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 10, 2015)

hate those things


----------



## RNC (Nov 10, 2015)

Jeateam ?


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Nov 12, 2015)

Yikes !


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 12, 2015)

Big old healthy specimen!


----------



## FMC (Feb 15, 2016)

Looks like he'd just had dinner.  Beautiful snakes, but I do not like running into them.


----------



## Israel (Feb 16, 2016)

well...didja? eat em?


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 21, 2016)

Woo Wee... He is a nice one!


----------

